# World's Most Dangerous Leaders (most worrying to America)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*World's Most Dangerous Leaders (most worrying to America) *

(www.rd.com)
Four figures who threaten the world (America) 's security the most and why. starring: Kim Jong-il, Bashar al-Assad, Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and Hugo Chávez.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

That ah bastard guy is the president of Syria. Mahmoud Ahmadinejad (AKA Prez Tom) is the President of Iran


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

The most dangerous organization to America is the United Nations!


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Hmm, they forgot a few. Let's see, Nancy Pelosi, Ted Kennedy, Harry Reid, etc.


----------

